# Happy Halloween 🎃



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Now, we didn’t get dressed up, and we already ate our pumpkin seeds, but we still want to have our faces on TGS!



























Uhh, this guy is not in the mood.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Feel free to add your own pics!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

BOO!!!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry. Hope I didn't scare anyone.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Sorry. Hope I didn't scare anyone.


Oh I am shaking in my boots! . . . Well could be because it's chilly outside though. Dressed up as a cereal killer with my copy cat cereal killer horse at the horse show today. The goats decided they didn't want to work for their feed today lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What a cute and cozy crew!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lovely photos!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> What a cute and cozy crew!





BarnOwl said:


> Lovely photos!


Thanks!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Oh I am shaking in my boots! . . . Well could be because it's chilly outside though. Dressed up as a cereal killer with my copy cat cereal killer horse at the horse show today. The goats decided they didn't want to work for their feed today lol


Did you mean an actual cereal killer, or is it a play on words? Like someone who puts milk first?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'll try to post pictures tonight when I get home, but I was Marty McFly from Back To The Future 2. I had the hoverboard and everything! I even attached it to fake legs, so then if I walked sideways it looked like I was actually riding it


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Now are you scared???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haha, how cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful goatees & cluckers! @MadHouse ..tell Jeffrey we want to see his cute face,,,,no his bottom😁
Well its raining & dreary outside, so mine are all hiding.
I do have one goblin attempting to come in the house...







She want her TREATS! LOL LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! @Moers kiko boars , is that the goblin that used to live in the house?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes that is Tink. All big now..a whole 5 months old! Shes a mess💗💕💝


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I was so busy yesterday that I only realized it was Halloween when I was warming up by the fireplace with Pumpkin in my lap. I debated using the electric fly zapping swatter on a few people in the household all day…🙄You know those days…Frances had terrible scouring yesterday and scared me! I did this and that and it’s getting clumpy now. I believe it is mending. I strongly believe she was given a ton of animal crackers (at least a cup- 2 cups from my father) 😄 and lead around the afternoon before with unknown quantities of grain(?) 😁 I think by my father. He couldn’t tell me what he fed them or how much. 😄😄 And apparently I am the one goat owner he’s heard of that measures out what I feed them…I’m just stupid like that! 😄 How somehow neglectful of me. He knows no one else, though! I didn’t know he’d been happily feeding whatever suited him until after she was ill last night pooping soup. The crackers and unknown feed and her getting let out of the pen to eat in the woods because I was “letting them starve” 😄 in their pen with four fresh flakes of hay before I fed them their morning ration most likely made her ill. Apparently, they were screaming at my father because of the sudden starvation (…and not because goats scream whenever they see people for food, pets, and good times…). 😄 Thank goodness he let them out in time!! Wouldn’t want them to have hay, water, and me easily feeding them their ration on time!

Can you tell I’m complaining in a smiling-near-crazy way?? Did you know my dad leads them to graze the fence line we share with the conservation, deer season is here, and people are actively hunting on the conservation these days? 😄 Hahaha! And he leads them over there and then goes off not watching them in any way at all. Don’t worry, if you point that out he will mock you in a childish voice repeating your concerns…🤪

But the night ended well with a goat sleeping n my lap! (After I grabbed him away from the fireplace that was open, and the kid was nearly about to walk right in there.) Halloween is my favorite holiday. I was so frustrated all day, I didn’t even remember. I was also relieved Buckwheat went to a great home on Saturday. They have 6 beautiful Nubian does for him. I couldn’t have picked a better buyer! I also believe the buyer is a new friend.😁


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Did you mean an actual cereal killer, or is it a play on words? Like someone who puts milk first?


Play on words had some cereal boxes and stuck spoons in them with a little red paint. Two boxes on me like eat more chicken sign one front and one back. Then horse had one each side with hay strings to hold them up. It was hilarious but our riding students judged the adult class and told me I got deduction of points for having plastic spoons and not knifes. I asked then but you eat cereal with knifes? No spoons lol. They gave me third place beat by the cow jumping over the moon and squid game horse. Lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We seized Halloween this year. We broke out the old hearse decor for our wagon which hasn't seen action since 2016. Finn had been acting feisty toward the other goats earlier in the afternoon so we chose him to pull the hearse so he could work off some excess energy and angst. He was a huge success. He got lots of pets and plenty of candy to make it worth his while. He's such a good boy! Nothing spooked him except for one small child in a Hulk costume who went beyond pets and decided to give Finn a big ol' hug. Finn wasn't particularly comfortable with that level of familiarity coming from a green, pillowy-feeling mini-monster! Finn backed away in an expedient but not-so-sudden-as-to-be-unsafe manner while the father scolded his son to be more respectful of animals' personal space. 









Our lighted green skeleton took the wrong kind of batteries so we left it at home and instead filled the hearse with jack-o-lanterns that we'd carved that afternoon. You can just see me in the photo. Halloween is nearly always freezing in Colorado so I prefer warm costumes over the more trendy "sexy" ones marketed toward grown-ups these days. I was a Viking. I was not a "sexy" Viking. I was a wolly, burly, WARM Viking! 









Finn and I made a cool silhouette on the street. 









The jack-o-lanterns came out pretty good this year... 


















This was Phil's masterpiece. He made the mouth with a heartbeat line to evoke a kind of spooky "Covid is still in the air" effect. I'm not sure if anyone got it, but I thought it was pretty great. 









My pumpkin came out a lot better than I thought it would, and because I generally lack talent in the pumpkin carving department, it's definitely one of the best I've done. I chose this pumpkin because it had a big scar down the face. This can make carving a little tricky, but fun if I can incorporate it into the design. Somehow it worked out!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

love the shadow pic.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cool!!! I love it!
You guys are so creative!
Thanks for sharing!


Damfino said:


> We seized Halloween this year. We broke out the old hearse decor for our wagon which hasn't seen action since 2016. Finn had been acting feisty toward the other goats earlier in the afternoon so we chose him to pull the hearse so he could work off some excess energy and angst. He was a huge success. He got lots of pets and plenty of candy to make it worth his while. He's such a good boy! Nothing spooked him except for one small child in a Hulk costume who went beyond pets and decided to give Finn a big ol' hug. Finn wasn't particularly comfortable with that level of familiarity coming from a green, pillowy-feeling mini-monster! Finn backed away in an expedient but not-so-sudden-as-to-be-unsafe manner while the father scolded his son to be more respectful of animals' personal space.
> View attachment 214730
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Not the best picture but lol one of the students had just told me I needed plastic knife instead so I made my crazy face thrusting the spoon at them lol

Can't really see the horse boxes but it had paint/blood and spoons stabbed into them too on each side.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Feel free to add your own pics!


This is me and Toby before the Halloween hike at our local park.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mmahamilton said:


> This is me and Toby before the Halloween hike at ou
> My husband was amazed that Toby let me dress him up as a dragon. The only bad thing was he kept stepping on the tail and it would pull the blanket too far back.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 214713
> 
> View attachment 214714
> 
> ...


Wow he's huge!!!😱


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mmahamilton said:


> This is me and Toby before the Halloween hike at our local park.
> View attachment 214748
> 
> View attachment 214749
> ...


Is Toby goat Toggenburg or Alpine?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Now, we didn’t get dressed up, and we already ate our pumpkin seeds, but we still want to have our faces on TGS!
> View attachment 214668
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous goats! Always love seeing them all!


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Is Toby goat Toggenburg or Alpine?


Toby is a1.5yr old toggenburg. I started on the costume in July and he has grown so much since i measured him the breeching didn't fit the best.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

She looks like she's wearing a sombrero more than a witch's hat in this picture!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

mmahamilton said:


> This is me and Toby before the Halloween hike at our local park.
> View attachment 214748
> 
> View attachment 214749
> ...


That is so awesome!! I can’t believe you worked on the costume sice July!! It’s a great costume and Toby is doing a great job wearing it. What a good sport!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

friesian49 said:


> View attachment 214763
> 
> 
> She looks like she's wearing a sombrero more than a witch's hat in this picture!


She is such a cutie! Nice of her to leave it on for the picture. My goats would have had that off in a jiffy.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mmahamilton said:


> This is me and Toby before the Halloween hike at our local park.
> View attachment 214748
> 
> View attachment 214749
> ...


Very, very awesome! Fantastic job on this costume!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mmahamilton said:


> Toby is a1.5yr old toggenburg. I started on the costume in July and he has grown so much since i measured him the breeching didn't fit the best.


Just wait till next year... you won't believe how much they grow in their second year!


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Just wait till next year... you won't believe how much they grow in their second year!


I bought a real nice hunter green miniature horse driving harness in March and I was really disappointed that it was too big. Since his growth spurt it just fits! Right now I'm trying to get him used to the saddle ...he really hates it. I think its because the driving harness weighs more than his pulling harness ( all the pretty brass and bells)


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> That is so awesome!! I can’t believe you worked on the costume sice July!! It’s a great costume and Toby is doing a great job wearing it. What a good sport!


He is such a good boy...he is always a hit with everyone at the functions around town.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Play on words had some cereal boxes and stuck spoons in them with a little red paint. Two boxes on me like eat more chicken sign one front and one back. Then horse had one each side with hay strings to hold them up. It was hilarious but our riding students judged the adult class and told me I got deduction of points for having plastic spoons and not knifes. I asked then but you eat cereal with knifes? No spoons lol. They gave me third place beat by the cow jumping over the moon and squid game horse. Lol


YOU LOST TO THE SQUID GAMES HORSE!? These judges need to learn a good costume (and good show, which ISN'T the squid games) when they see one!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Not the best picture but lol one of the students had just told me I needed plastic knife instead so I made my crazy face thrusting the spoon at them lol
> 
> Can't really see the horse boxes but it had paint/blood and spoons stabbed into them too on each side.
> View attachment 214738
> View attachment 214738


That's an awesome costume!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mmahamilton said:


> Toby is a1.5yr old toggenburg. I started on the costume in July and he has grown so much since i measured him the breeching didn't fit the best.


What a pretty boy!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> That's an awesome costume!


Thanks!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> YOU LOST TO THE SQUID GAMES HORSE!? These judges need to learn a good costume (and good show, which ISN'T the squid games) when they see one!


It was our riding students judging the adult class. I guess they like squid games. I have never seen it but heard of it. Didn't seem appealing but the person that did it knew they would think it was cool.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

DDFN said:


> It was our riding students judging the adult class. I guess they like squid games. I have never seen it but heard of it. Didn't seem appealing but the person that did it knew they would think it was cool.


It's this korean show where people in debt need to play preschooler games. If they lose, they get killed. If they win, they get money


----------

